# ATV Insurance...Who's got it?



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

I got an instant quote from geico for as low as $33.96mo w/$61.62 down payment, that seems high from what I have read ($12-$17mo) or is this about the going rate. I have a clean driving record (no tickets or accidents for 8Yr+) & I have 3 vehicles already insured with them. Any pros/cons would be helpful as well as some pricing. Thanks for reading. ((this is a copy of what was in the email))

Payments as low as *$33.96* 
with a down payment of 
*$61.62*
Bodily Injury (BI) 
*Bodily Injury Liability Coverage*

Bodily Injury Liability coverage pays damages for people injured or killed in an accident for which you are legally responsible. It also covers your legal defense if you are sued as a result of an accident.
You should buy enough Bodily Injury Liability coverage to fully protect your assets. There are a number of common exclusions to this coverage that will be detailed in your policy.
When you purchase this coverage you select two limits, for example $100,000/$300,000. The first number in the coverage limit is for any one person; the second is the total coverage limit for one incident or accident.
Individual states have different minimum requirements for liability insurance. Leased vehicles may also have minimum requirements for Bodily Injury Liability coverage.
Depending on the limits you choose, you may be required to sign an Option Form after you purchase your policy.

*Premium:* $14.00 
$10,000/$20,000 $15,000/$30,000 $20,000/$40,000 $25,000/$50,000 $50,000/$100,000 $100,000/$300,000 $300,000/$300,000 $250,000/$500,000 Property Damage (PD) *Property Damage Liability Coverage*

Property Damage Liability coverage pays for damage to other people's property resulting from an accident caused by your motorcycle/ATV for which you are legally responsible. It also covers your legal defense if you are sued as a result of an accident.
You should buy enough Property Damage Liability coverage to adequately protect your assets. There are a number of common exclusions to this coverage that will be detailed in your policy.
Individual states have different minimum requirements for Property Damage Liability insurance. Leased vehicles may also have minimum requirements for Property Damage Liability coverage.
Depending on the limits you choose, you may be required to sign an Option Form after you purchase your policy.

*Premium:* $10.00 
$10,000 $15,000 $20,000 $25,000 $50,000 $100,000 Medical Payments (MED) *Medical Payments Coverage*

Medical Payments coverage pays for the medical expenses of the riders on your motorcycle, subject to a limit.
Medical expenses include items such as surgery, x-rays, hospital visits and ambulance rides. There may also be coverage if you are injured by a vehicle as a pedestrian.
If you have health insurance that covers most of your medical expenses, you may want to choose a lower level of coverage. This coverage also pays the medical expenses of injured passengers on your motorcycle that may not have health insurance.

*Premium:* $0.00 
I decline $500 $1,000 $2,000 $3,000 $4,000 $5,000 $10,000 
FL Stacked or Non-Stacked Coverage *Stacked and Non-Stacked Coverage*

Pays damages for bodily injury which the named insured (includes resident spouse), resident relatives and occupants of the insured vehicle are legally entitled to recover from the owner or operator of an uninsured or underinsured or hit-and-run vehicle. This coverage is in addition to, but does not duplicate any payments made under PIP, APIP, or MP coverage. Pays up to the first limit for one person and, subject to first limit for one person, up to the second limit for all other persons injured or killed in one accident. UM limits must equal Bodily Injury limits unless you reject the coverage entirely or request other limits in writing. 
This coverage is offered in *Stacked* and *Non-Stacked* options.
For a higher premium, *Stacked UM* allows certain insureds to add together the UM limits applicable to each insured vehicle.
For a lower premium, *Non-Stacked* UM provides coverage with a single limit on one insured vehicle, and the coverage limits of each insured vehicle may not be added together.

Stacked Non-Stacked Uninsured Motorist-Nonstack (UM-NON) *Stacked and Non-Stacked Coverage*

Pays damages for bodily injury which the named insured (includes resident spouse), resident relatives and occupants of the insured vehicle are legally entitled to recover from the owner or operator of an uninsured or underinsured or hit-and-run vehicle. This coverage is in addition to, but does not duplicate any payments made under PIP, APIP, or MP coverage. Pays up to the first limit for one person and, subject to first limit for one person, up to the second limit for all other persons injured or killed in one accident. UM limits must equal Bodily Injury limits unless you reject the coverage entirely or request other limits in writing. 
This coverage is offered in *Stacked* and *Non-Stacked* options.
For a higher premium, *Stacked UM* allows certain insureds to add together the UM limits applicable to each insured vehicle.
For a lower premium, *Non-Stacked* UM provides coverage with a single limit on one insured vehicle, and the coverage limits of each insured vehicle may not be added together.

*Premium:* $0.00 
I decline $10,000/$20,000 $15,000/$30,000 $20,000/$40,000 $25,000/$50,000 $50,000/$100,000 $100,000/$300,000 $300,000/$300,000 $250,000/$500,000 Uninsured Motorist-Stacked (UM-FL) *Stacked and Non-Stacked Coverage*

Pays damages for bodily injury which the named insured (includes resident spouse), resident relatives and occupants of the insured vehicle are legally entitled to recover from the owner or operator of an uninsured or underinsured or hit-and-run vehicle. This coverage is in addition to, but does not duplicate any payments made under PIP, APIP, or MP coverage. Pays up to the first limit for one person and, subject to first limit for one person, up to the second limit for all other persons injured or killed in one accident. UM limits must equal Bodily Injury limits unless you reject the coverage entirely or request other limits in writing. 
This coverage is offered in *Stacked* and *Non-Stacked* options.
For a higher premium, *Stacked UM* allows certain insureds to add together the UM limits applicable to each insured vehicle.
For a lower premium, *Non-Stacked* UM provides coverage with a single limit on one insured vehicle, and the coverage limits of each insured vehicle may not be added together.

*Premium:* $0.00 
I decline $10,000/$20,000 $15,000/$30,000 $20,000/$40,000 $25,000/$50,000 $50,000/$100,000 $100,000/$300,000 $300,000/$300,000 $250,000/$500,000 Comprehensive (COMP) *Comprehensive Coverage*

Comprehensive coverage pays for losses to your motorcycle/ATV not caused by collision. These losses include such things as theft, flood, vandalism, earthquakes, explosion, fire, and other covered causes. There are a number of common exclusions to this coverage that will be detailed in your policy.
With Comprehensive coverage, you can collect for damages up to the actual cash value of your motorcycle/ATV less your deductible — the amount that you will pay out of your own pocket before your insurance pays your claim.
For example: your motorcycle/ATV is damaged by a flood and replacement part costs are $500. If you have a $100 deductible, Comprehensive will cover $400 — the replacement cost minus your $100 deductible.
To keep your premiums low, select as high a deductible as you feel comfortable paying out of pocket.
If you have an older motorcycle/ATV, where the cash value is low, you may decide not to purchase this coverage.

2013 CAN AM RNGDE 1000*Premium:* $145.00
$500 DEDUCTIBLE 
Collision (COLL) *Collision Coverage*

Collision coverage pays for damages to your motorcycle/ATV caused by collision with another object or when it overturns. There are a number of common exclusions to this coverage that will be detailed in your policy.
Your motorcycle/ATV insurance will not cover repairs to your vehicle unless you have Collision coverage. This coverage is normally required if you have a motorcycle/ATV loan or leased bike.
With Collision coverage, you can collect for damages up to the actual cash value of your motorcycle/ATV less your deductible — the amount that you will pay out of your own pocket before your insurance pays your claim.
For example: You have a fender-bender caused by backing into a pole, and the damage is $500. If you have a $100 deductible, Collision will cover $400 — the repair cost minus your $100 deductible.
To keep your premiums low, select as high a deductible as you feel comfortable paying out of pocket.
If you have an older motorcycle/ATV, where the cash value is low, you may decide not to purchase Collision coverage.

2013 CAN AM RNGDE 1000*Premium:* $157.00
$500 DEDUCTIBLE


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I have gieco on all my trucks and ranger. I pay $61.00 for full coverage with $500 deductible. They paid for me a new motor when mine spun a rod bearing. Had to extend the truth a little though lol


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

i have mine with alfa full coverage is $18 a month


----------



## fastlane01 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have geico $27 per month. Best thing I ever purchased. Last year my 2012 sportsman 500 was totaled while being hauled by a friend. His insurance did not pay for my bike. Geico paid out my bike within a week.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*As I have mentioned a time or 20,000...*

*Geico FTW! *
*Totalled 2 Brutes and both paid off with no problems... *


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

$23 a month for me with State Farm.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

what insurance - MudInMyBlood Forums

Please search before posting.


----------

